# ماهو اللحام



## bigstar5052 (13 يونيو 2009)

الحام هو وصل اي قطعتين ببعضهما لبعض اما باللحام البارد او الساخن ومن انواع اللحام الشائع اللحام بالسلك الكهربائي واللحام بالغاز واللحام بالبلازماء واللحام النقطة واللحام بالغمر واللحام تحت الماء واللحام بالغازات الخاملة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (13 يونيو 2009)

_اللحام هى عملية يتم فيها وصل مادتين (عادة __معدنيين__) ببعض بشكل يعطى __صلادة__ دائمة. ويتم ذلك عن طريق رفع درجة __الحرارة__ والضغط أو بدون ضغط حسب الحالة الميتالورجية المطلوبة للوصلة._
_يمكن تعريف اللحام بأنه العملية التى تتم عادة بواسطة صهر المعدن عن طريق رفع درجة حرارة الوصلة ويمكن الحصول على الحرارة اللازمة لعملية الصهر بواسطة __الغاز__ أو __القوس الكهربي__ أو بواسطة __مركبات كيميائية،__ كما يمكن الوصول لدرجة الحرارة اللازمة بواسطة استخدام __الحث الكهربي__ كما أنه يمكن أن يتم اللحام على البارد. :14::14::14:_


----------



## hmeedooo (14 يونيو 2009)

سلااااااااااااااام الله عليكم اينما كنتم 
لو تسمحو لي ببعض الاضافة في موضوع اللحام
عملية اللحام موجودة منذ1400 سنة في القران الكريم وما نحن إلامكتشفين وليس مخترعين ولو نظرنا في سورة الكهف الاية 95-97 لقولة تعالي (إتوني زبر الحديد حتي إذا ساوي بين الصدفين قال انفخو حتي إذا جعلة نارا قال إتوني افرغ علية قطرا فما اسطاعو ان يظهروة وما اسطاعو لة نقبا) وعملية اللحام لاتتم إلا إذا ساوينا السطحين المراد لحامهما وهذايدل علي الإعجاز العلمي في القران الكريم .ويمكنكم زيارة موقع الاعجاز العلمي في القران الكريم وستجدون معلومات وافرة عن اللحام.
ولكم كل الود........


----------

